# Dimension Dämpferbuchsen Slide Carbon 160, Standard oder Huber Buchsen?



## coyut (9. Februar 2020)

Ich habe ein Slide Carbon 160 10.HD aus 2017.
Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt habe ich mir einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus in passender Länge mit M/L3 Tune gekauft.

Nun stellt sich die Frage nach Dimension der Buchse und der korrekten Einbaubreite.
Ist die Breite 21.8, 22 oder 22.2mm? Mit meinen Messwerkzeugen kann ich nicht genau bestimmen welches die korrekte Länge ist.
Innendurchmesser sollte M8 sein. Richtig?

Der Original verbaute Fox Dämpfer besitzt Teflon Buchsen , würdet ihr wiederum Teflonbuchsen, z.B. von Huber Buchsen, oder die Originalen von Rock Shox einbauen


----------



## Kriesel (10. Februar 2020)

Ich habe Huber Buchsen 22,2x8 im Slide Carbon 160. Oben lohnen sich die Huber Buchsen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coyut (10. Februar 2020)

Hab mit Huber und Radon gesprochen. 
Oben und unten 22.2 x8
Schon bestellt ?

DANKE für die Hilfe.


----------

